# ViP-211 - L3.45 Release Notes



## James Long

NEW FEATURES

HD/SD Channel Mapping feature with New HD logo 
Enhanced iTV Triggers 
Sat 148 all transponders now available in point-dish menu
STB 'Send Status' / Modem Upload feature

BUGS FIXED

APP

Menus: Favorite List now changes only with double hit of guide key
Menus: Cannot tune to the PPV free preview during the free preview period unless we are already tuned to that channel
Menus: EPG date is over-running the provided space 
Menus: Revise the phone system setup screen
Menus: Fix for No Caller ID popup but Caller ID info in history
Menus: Allow the guide key to work when in rain fade state, popup 002 
Menus: Info screen scrolling works properly, need to use on a PPV channel
Checkswitch: Fix for Checkswitch run on straight 119 feeds shows reception error
Checkswitch: Checkswitch enhancements with a DPP1K.2 or a DPPTwin and an open port
Text change: Correct Popup 030 to display "030" for error number instead of "028"
Text change: Favorites list help text missing the word "clear" 
Text change: SW Copyright text is now "2007"
Text change: Add Tribune Media copyright text
Fix for cascading DP44 DP21 switches (5-Sat. support)
Open TV Weather app hangs on exit
Satellite 118.7 fix for finding all transponders


----------



## bhenge

Thanks James.... must still be in partial release... my older 411 got it but my 2 newer 211 units have not. It did fix the check switch error on 118.7 now that it detects all transponders properly.


----------



## khearrean

Thanks, James for the RN's. Very thorough & precise!! 

Ken


----------



## James Long

The credit for thoroughness belongs to E*. They fix, we report.


----------



## khearrean

Since receiving the new update, I am still having issues with the caller ID not displaying properly. In the release notes, one of the items is stated as "Fix for No Caller ID popup but Caller ID info in history." I'm not exactly sure I understand what that means, but I interpreted it as the issue of displaying no name or number & only saying number unavailable had been corrected. If that is the meaning, then mine was unaffected & still shows "unavailable" when most calls come in. The only exception to that seems to be local calls from my area, but any cell phone calls or long distance calls will not display the name or number, just unavailable. They show up fine on all my phones in the house, but not via the 211.

I am also seeing much more frequency of "audio drops" on HD channels since the software. This has always been a problem since getting my 211, but now it seems worse (more frequent). I noticed this last night on all the HD channels I checked...

Ken


----------



## Mikey

khearrean said:


> ...I interpreted it as the issue of displaying no name or number & only saying number unavailable had been corrected. If that is the meaning, then mine was unaffected & still shows "unavailable" when most calls come in. The only exception to that seems to be local calls from my area, but any cell phone calls or long distance calls will not display the name or number, just unavailable. They show up fine on all my phones in the house, but not via the 211....


I have exactly the same problem, and it's been there from day one on the 211. I still have an 811 hooked up, and caller ID works fine on that one.

I wonder if this is a widespread issue, or limited to old SWB territory, or if there's a common factor somewhere.


----------



## Suomi

Since the update, I am getting frequent audio sync issues. Before the update, it was very rare (less than once per month) to have to reboot to fix the audio sync, but since the update I have had to reboot at least once per day. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## juan ellitinez

Suomi said:


> Since the update, I am getting frequent audio sync issues. Before the update, it was very rare (less than once per month) to have to reboot to fix the audio sync, but since the update I have had to reboot at least once per day. Is anyone else experiencing this?


 I had a similar issue.. I "unplugged" aka pulled the power cord for about 1/2 an hour..then plugged it back in (the unit completly reinitialized) and I havent had a problem since


----------



## Suomi

juan ellitinez said:


> I had a similar issue.. I "unplugged" aka pulled the power cord for about 1/2 an hour..then plugged it back in (the unit completly reinitialized) and I havent had a problem since


Thanks, I'll give that a try this afternoon.


----------



## Mikey

I just noticed today that I now get caller ID info for my son's Sprint phone. I don't know if it was L3.45 that fixed it, or what. I've been complaining about the ViP211caller ID for the 12 months that I've had it. I don't know what I can complain about now .


----------



## khearrean

Mikey said:


> I just noticed today that I now get caller ID info for my son's Sprint phone. I don't know if it was L3.45 that fixed it, or what. I've been complaining about the ViP211caller ID for the 12 months that I've had it. I don't know what I can complain about now .


Caller ID, in my case, still doesn't work. Local calls sometimes show up, sometimes don't. Calls from out of area don't show up at all! That combined with the "audio drop" glitch are just a part of daily life around here...

Ken


----------

